# Fish Heads



## sattie (Aug 8, 2006)

I got this wonderful salmon head from a sushi bar that I go to.  Would this be good to make fish stock?  If so, what other seasonings might I use?

Any other suggestions would be nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2006)

Salmon bones are not good for making stock because the fish is so oily.  I didn't believe when I was told that, and tried it anyway... but never again!


----------



## cjs (Aug 8, 2006)

Are the cheeks still intact????


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2006)

I believe the cheeks are intact.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2006)

You will want to eat those!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 8, 2006)

A second for all of what ChefJune says. Ask them for snapper bones, etc. next time.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 8, 2006)

Eat the cheeks, don't try stock. To oily(as forementioned) and way to strong.


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

OK someone please explain fish cheeks to me. Is the meat just like the rest of the fish meat or it is different somehow?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 8, 2006)

it is tender, and suculent. Prized in alot of pacific cultures. Tuna/Bonito cheeks are the most common.


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

I know it is prized as one of the tastiest parts of the fish and a real treat, but what exactly is it? Is it meat just like a fillet or is it something completely different like roe or eyeballs or something other than meat?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 8, 2006)

We get grouper cheeks that are delicious. It is really the "cheek"--an"oyster" of meat from the head--in front of the gill (as I recall).  I have smoked salmon cheeks when we got a big whole fish one time.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 8, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> We get grouper cheeks that are delicious. It is really the "cheek"--an"oyster" of meat from the head--in front of the gill (as I recall).  I have smoked salmon cheeks when we got a big whole fish one time.




Exactly, just between the gills and eye, and a little lower.


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, so basically there is nothing to gain except the cheeks.  The rest is rubbish?  Dang, and I really thought I had something there!


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

You can put it on a stake in your garden to scare away the other bad salmon


----------



## htc (Aug 8, 2006)

You can always chop it up and bury it in your garden. My parents always used to do that. Supposedly good for the garden. Make sure to go deep enough that the cats don't try to come gobble it up!


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> You can always chop it up and bury it in your garden. My parents always used to do that. Supposedly good for the garden. Make sure to go deep enough that the cats don't try to come gobble it up!


 

I actually thought about that..... I have several aquariums and I use the water out of the aquariums to water the trees, it really makes a difference.

GB....


----------



## amber (Aug 8, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> You can always chop it up and bury it in your garden. My parents always used to do that. Supposedly good for the garden. Make sure to go deep enough that the cats don't try to come gobble it up!


 
True, it's a great natural fertilizer for the garden, but yes definately bury it good so no critters dig it up.


----------



## corazon (Aug 9, 2006)

"fish heads, fish heads
rolly polly fish heads
fish heads, fish heads
eat them up, yum"

ever heard that song?  Sorry to hijack, but that was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

I was wondering when someone was going to sing that Cora


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 9, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> "fish heads, fish heads
> rolly polly fish heads
> fish heads, fish heads
> eat them up, yum"
> ...


 
I even remember the video!!!   

We now return you to your regularly scheduled fish head and cheek discussion...

John


----------

